# My Zombie F. Lanterns



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to the fearless leader I have made my 2 lanterns I need for the summer halloween night at my summer place(yes I get 2 halloweens)

Zombie gave me the LED and the resistors needed to make the 2 lanterns, and also answered every stupid question I had on soldering.

Hey Zombie I did not burn the house down!!!!!

I used 2 dif. colors red and green these will be used by the "Tour Guide". Green for being able to go full scare, and red for the little ones. This way all actors will know how intence to be.

So thanks again Zombie you da man.

Oh and to make all you Mass guys upset.

Im going to the Pats game tommorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool lantern.
Good idea


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great idea with the lanterns. 

I'm a Mass. guy, but I'm a Saints fan.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The lanterns look great!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job! Definitely distress them. Some good old sandpaper and some elbow grease will make them look great.


----------

